# 4x4 tires question



## gobble79 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a 79 Chevy LUV 4x4.  It has 14" rims.  I have 3 all terrain 205/75r14 (did have 4 until blowout).  The only all terrain 14's i can find are 27/8.50r14.  Can I run 2 205/75 and 2 27/8.5 without causing damage to the truck?  It is less than an inch difference in the 2.  If this will work, I would be set even with a spare  I did toss around changing to 15"s but ran into issues trying to locate tires and rims there as well without spending more than I wanted.  Would like to keep truck as close to stock as possible.  Thanks


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 15, 2014)

Put the taller tires on the rear....


----------



## Calebem88 (Feb 15, 2014)

Just don't run it in 4+4 on dry pavement.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks.  I don't run it in 4x4 on the pavement anyway.  Usually in 4 low when in 4 wheel anyway.  I think overall diameter of the 27/8.5  is .5 inches taller than the 205/75.  I will put them on the back then.  Eventually will have 4 of them on it but is not in the budget right now.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2014)

gobble79 said:


> Thanks.  I don't run it in 4x4 on the pavement anyway.  Usually in 4 low when in 4 wheel anyway.  I think overall diameter of the 27/8.5  is .5 inches taller than the 205/75.  I will put them on the back then.  Eventually will have 4 of them on it but is not in the budget right now.




If you are budget challenged, check out Craigslist.  Lot's of people selling 4 tire sets of take-offs, not ragged out tires (well, there are those too).

The other guys probably know more than I do, I just always had it drummed into my head to run the same size tires on 4WD.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have been looking on craigslist to no avail.  I had decided I would swap to 15 " rims and thought I could find used rims and tires.  All I have seen are too big.  I think the largest tire that will fit and not rub is 225/70r15 and I cant find anything that will work.  Rims are 6 lug 5.5 with 3.5 for hub.  I know they are out there somewhere, I just cant find them.   Thanks


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 15, 2014)

gobble79 said:


> I have a 79 Chevy LUV 4x4.  It has 14" rims.  I have 3 all terrain 205/75r14 (did have 4 until blowout).  The only all terrain 14's i can find are 27/8.50r14.  Can I run 2 205/75 and 2 27/8.5 without causing damage to the truck?  It is less than an inch difference in the 2.  If this will work, I would be set even with a spare  I did toss around changing to 15"s but ran into issues trying to locate tires and rims there as well without spending more than I wanted.  Would like to keep truck as close to stock as possible.  Thanks



Yeah the 205 x75 x14's calculate out to be 26.1" tall if I noughted it out right, as opposed to the 27" tires.  Theoretically speaking, it's not a good idea to run two different sized tires between the front and back of a four wheel drive truck. 

As long as you stay in two wheel drive, it won't hurt anything, but in four wheel drive the taller tires will basically give you the same effect of a different gear ratio between the front and rear drive trains. 

As mentioned, I'd put the taller tires on the rear, and shorter tires on the front, if you were going to do this.  Definately don't run it in four wheel drive on pavement, or even hard packed ground for that matter.  I'd on use it in mud that way, because the rear tires will wanting to propel the truck faster than the front tires are moving, causing a pushing effect.
 Also, if you get a flat tire, not a good idea running two different tire sizes on the rear either.  

I'd be trying to get 4 of the same size tires on the truck in the future, as you can. Even if you don't go to 15" wheels, four 27/8.5-14's would be fine.

Checked online and a few options came up. Just be careful because a couple of them are for "trailer service".  There are tires out there, just gotta look a little harder.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireS...omSizeSearch=&width=205/&ratio=75&diameter=14

http://www.sears.com/tires-wheels-tires/b-1289602424


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 15, 2014)

To help out even though its been answered.  I have a cousin that ran 37" tires on the back and stocks on the front a whole deer season on his old silverado.  Stock truck and the front simply would NOT fit the big tires.  Good thing was he didnt even have to lock it in 4-wheel very often with those big ol mud slingers on back.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Wolf.  I am looking at the General grabber at 2  27/8.5r14.  I will get 4 at some point in near future.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 15, 2014)

Your situation is much less of an extreme than the one TopherAndTick mentioned.  You can prolly get away with it for a while if you only engage in 4wheel drive in the mud. 

I'd go for 2 more 27" in the future or buy only one 205x75x14, if you can find it now and then replace all of them later.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 15, 2014)

Cant find the 205/75.  Don't think they make them anymore.  No telling how old those tires are LOL  

Thanks for the input


----------



## zedex (Feb 16, 2014)

If you can match the tires overall height profile, you should be ok. If you cannot, consider changing rims so you can match all tires. On two wheel drive, it is not as vital, but 4X4 is another story. Personally, I would not run different size or style tires on a 4X4.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  I will get 2 27/8.5 this month and get 2 more next month right before turkey season.  Will not be putting in 4x4 until turkey season gets here.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 16, 2014)

Something else to consider. 14" tires are being phased out. Some sizes probably haven't been made in a long time. The ones you can still get, may be 'old stock' tires. The problem I have with this is the fact that tires do have a shelf life. You may want to check the date of manufacture on the tire. Once it starts to dry rot, you're riding on borrowed time and definitely creating an unsafe condition for yourself.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 16, 2014)

Will do1  Thanks


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess the real thing to comment on here.  Congrats on having a Luv on the road still.  I have not seen one in a While.  How long have you owned the truck?


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 16, 2014)

It was my 1st truck bought new in 78,  Put 60000 miles on it in four years.  When I came to Ga from Ms in 83, I left it with dad on the farm.  After dad passed 2 years ago, I brought it over here and it only has 90000 miles on it now.  It runs good and is my hunting truck.  Tons of memories from that truck. I have not seen any on the road around here.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 16, 2014)

Your first new truck.  nice.  I had to trade my first new truck.  I still cry myself to sleep over it.  Congrats on have been able to keep it!


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep.  I don't see me parting with it til I'm 6 ft under.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 17, 2014)

Super swamper has A 28/8.5-14 tsl A buddy put some on A s10 2wd it did pretty good in the woods.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks 7 Point.  I took a look at them.


----------

